# Many Different Shapes and Colored Rag Rugs



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

This is a general overview of many different crochet rag rugs. This video can help provide many ideas and possibilities. I hope some of you will find it interesting!
[YOUTUBE][ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-S8v3Ucupw[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job Erin---thanks for the tute!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

That is so cool!


----------

